# New golf animated series : Golfers Anonymous



## grimzkunk (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi,

For your information there is a new animated series that is making its debut on Golf Channel.

It is called "Golfers Anonymous".


From Golf Channel website :

*Golfers Anonymous (Animated Series)

Golfers Anonymous is an animated series featuring a foursome of misfits who will do whatever it takes to play the game they love. The premiere will feature David Feherty as an on-course commentator, making observations from outside the ropes.*


Golf Channel decided not to air it on TV, for now. The pilot is available here : Golfers Anonymous Pilot Episode | Golf Channel

Image quality on this website is pretty bad for what it could have been on HDTV.

Please take a look and don't forget to "like it"...if you really like it!


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

This looks very funny!


----------



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't watched any videos right now since our internet is not that good. I think this will be a great story though. Based from the given synopsis.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If David Feherty is involved with it, I will give it a go when I get back home to high speed internet service. He's pretty funny at times. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I thought it quite funny...but than you haven't seen me play golf either


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

looks quiet funny!


----------

